# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Τσουκνίδα και σέλινο.

## lianna

Λόγω της καταγωγής μου - Γιάννενα- γνωρίζω  για τις ευεγερτικές ιδιότητες της τσουκνίδας  στον άνθρωπο και πάντα τη χρησιμοποιούμε στις πίτες μας. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που την έχω σε μια γλάστρα. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι κάνει καλό και στα καναρίνια καθώς επίσης και το σέλινο. Αν όντως αληθεύει, θα ήθελα να μάθω με ποιά συχνότητα τους τα δίνουμε και για ποιό λόγο.

----------


## jk21

με πρωτεινες 21% ,μετ .στοιχεια οπως το ασβεστιο (πολυ καλη πηγη του ) αλλα και αλλα που ανφερονται εδω 

http://www.bioathens.com/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=19

Use nettle and get the nutrient-rich benefits: protein 21%, polysaccharides, vitamins A, B complex, C, D, E and K; and minerals, iron (41.8mg per 100 g), calcium (2,900mg), magnesium (860mg), potassium (1,750mg); chromium, iodine, silica, silicon, selenium and sulphur. Χρησιμοποιήστε τσουκνίδας και κερδίστε πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά, τις παροχές: 21% πρωτεΐνες, πολυσακχαρίτες, οι βιταμίνες Α, του συμπλέγματος B, C, D, E και Κ? Και ανόργανα συστατικά, σίδηρο (41.8mg ανά 100 γραμμάρια), ασβέστιο (2900mg), μαγνήσιο ( 860mg), καλίου (1750mg)? Χρώμιο, ιώδιο, πυρίτιο, το πυρίτιο, το σελήνιο και θείο. 
νομιζω ειναι απο τα φυτα που ειναι απαραιτητο να δινουμε στα πτηνα μας.τωρα ειναι η εποχη της και εχει στη λαικη.αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω την τρωνε (εβαλα πριν λιγες ωρες) ισως και τα δικα μου στο μπαλκονι.αυτη την περιοδο δινω πρασινο καθε μερα (αν ειναι καλα πλυμμενο και στεγνωμενο καμμια διαρροια δεν προκαλειται!!!!!!!!! )  και συγκεκριμενα ραδικι πικρο ,τσουκνιδα ,μπροκολο ωμο,γλυστριδα ,ριγανη .

η τσουκνιδα ειναι και αιμοστατικη (κατι που ειναι βαλσαμο αν υπαρχει προβλημα κοκκιδιων που τρυπανε τα εντερα ) αλλα και καθαρτικη του αιματος (μεσω του καθαρισμου των νεφρων).επισης στον ανθρωπο ανεβαζει το σιδηρο και τον αιματοκριτη

ενα κλαδακι ανα πουλι ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## lianna

Τέλεια. Αύριο θα κόψω λίγο και θα τους δώσω. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ τα χνουδωτα αγκαθακια.με μια χαρτοπετσετα κοψε καλυτερα.τα πουλια δεν εχουν προβλημα απο οτι εχω παρατηρησει

----------


## panos70

lianna στον κηπο μου εχω αφθονες τσουκνιδες οχι ομως αυτη την εποχη αλλα οταν βγενουν τη δινω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα,ειναι καλη και για τη διαρ  ::   ::   ::  ροια

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τελικά Σέλινο κάνει να δίνουμε ?? Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα κλωνάρια του Σέλινου περιέχουν προβιταμίνη Α και επειδή η βιταμίνη Α είναι λιποδιάλυτη και όλες οι λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες δεν αποβάλλονται εύκολα από τον οργανισμό, αλλά αποθηκεύονται στο συκώτι και στους λιπώδεις ιστούς, σε μεγάλη ποσότητα μπορεί να προκαλέσει φωτοευαισθησία και όχι μόνο....

όχι τίποτα άλλο...αλλά μιας και φύτεψα 3-4 φυτά Σέλινο εχτές , λέω μήπως μπορώ να δώσω... !!*

----------


## jk21

ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια με το μαιντανο .πραγματι σε υψηλες δοσεις αλλα κυριως των σπορων τους και του αιθεριου ελαιου που εχουν ,μπορει να δημιουργησουν φωτοευαισθησια

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σαν τσάι αποξηραμένη την δίνουμε ? 
Είχα διαβάσει (στο ίντερνετ) ότι αυξάνει την κυκλοφορία του αίματος και μερικοί την χρησιμοποιούσαν για την προετοιμασία της
αναπαραγωγής (σαν πυρωτικό), αλλά έλεγαν να μην δίνετε όταν είναι μικρά τα πουλιά (δεν θυμάμαι για πόσο μικρά έλεγαν), για καρδερίνες αναφερόταν αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## jk21

οτι καλυτερο για να κανεις εκχυμα ! ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αιμοστατικα βοτανα με οτι σημασια μπορει να εχει αυτο σε πουλια που κινδινευουν απο κοκκιδια  ,τονωνει τον αιματοκριτη τους  αφου η απουσια οξαλικου οξεος βοηθα στην καλυτερη απορροφηση του σιδηρου  και ευρυτερα τονωνει τους οργανισμους .ρωτα οποιον σου ειπε οτι για μικρα δεν κανει και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει να σου απαντησει κατι εγκυρο ... ενας απο τους πολλου μυθους που κυκλοφορουν κατα καιρους θα ειναι

----------


## jk21

δες και εδω

*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή** τωρα προσεξα οτι ειχα ξεχασει να βαλω φωτο για αυτην ....

----------


## Gardelius

Αν χρησιμοποιησω την τσουκνιδα σαν διαλυμα ή και σκετη (αφου τη βρασω, φυσικα) θα εχω τα ιδια αποτελεσματα ως προς την αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου.? ::

----------


## jk21

με καθε τροπο .και σε κλαδακι και σε εκχυμα

----------


## Gardelius

> με καθε τροπο .και σε κλαδακι και σε εκχυμα


Ως διαλυμα σε τι αναλογια? και σε τι συχνοτητα?

----------


## jk21

παιδια εγω φτιαχνω εκχυματα με 2-3 κουταλια του γλυκου τριμμενα αποξηραμενα βοτανα στα 250 ml νερου .τα δινω αυτουσια .καμμια αραιωση .οποιος το κανει για πρωτη φορα και εχει συνηθισει τα πουλια του μονο με καθαρο νερο ,ας κανει τη συγκεντρωση πιο αραιη αρχικα ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ακομα και τοτε ! τα εκχυματα εννοειται τα δινουμε  για προληψη ασθενειων ή αποτοξινωτικα .για να εχουν δραση καλα ειναι να δινονται το καθενα (ανα σκοπο )  ,ειδικα της προληψης ασθενειων , 5-7 μερες ανα μηνα  συνεχομενα .

----------


## panos70

Εγω μετα απο καλο πλυσιμο, και ενα τεταρτο με μιση ωρα να στεγνωσει  κατευθειαν στα κλουβακια ,γιατι σαν φρεσκο εχει ολα οσα χρειαζεται για το σκοπο που το δινουμε .....βρασμενο και πολτοποιημενο χανει ενα μεγαλο μερος απο τις ιδιοτητες του,οποτε καλυτερα να φαει λιγοτερο και φρεσκο παρα περισσοτερο (που δεν νομιζω) και αποξηραμενο η βρασμενο         αποψη μου

----------


## jk21

αρκει να υπαρχει φρεσκο ! καθε ενα εχει την εποχη του ....

----------

